# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > القانون الدستوري >  إجازة مرافقة الزوج بدون حد أقصى

## ساره يوسف

*إجازة مرافقة الزوج بدون حد أقصى*
أعدمت المحكمة الدستورية العليا نص المادة 91 من قانون تنظيم الجامعات فيما تضمنه من قيد زمني على منح عضو هيئة التدريس بالجامعات إجازة خاصة لمرافقة الزوج المرخص له بالعمل فى الخارج، وكان هذ1 النص يجرى على أنه فى جميع الأحوال لا يجوز أن يزيد مجموع مدد الإعارات والمهمات العلمية وإجازات التفرغ العلمي وإجازة مرافقة الزوج على عثسر سنوات طوال مدة خدمة عضو هيئة التدريس. 
وأشارت المحكمة خلال حكم لها صدر برئاسة الراحل المستشار د. محمد فتحى نجيب وعضوية المستشارين محمد على سيف الدين ومحمد عبد القادر وأنور العاصي ود. حنفي الجبالي ومحمد الشناوى والسيد حشيش  بأمانة سر ناصر إمام إلى أن قانون العاملين المدنيين بالدولة لزم الجهة الإدارية دوما بمنح العاملين الخاضعين له إجازة بدون مرتب لمرافقة الزوج المرخص  له بالعمل فى الخارج دون حد أقصى طوال مدة خدمتهم، وأوضحت حيثيات الحكم أن الأسرة يجب أن يكون مفهومها ومتطلباتها مبتعدا بها عما يهدم بنيانها أو يضعفها أو يقود لانحرافها وإلا كأن نلك إخلالا بوحدتها التي قصد الدستور صيانتها: ومن هنا فالنص المشار إليه وهو خاص بأعضاء هيئة التدريس بالجامعات- ينال من وحدة الأسرة وترابطها ويخل بالركائز التي لا يستقيم اجتماعها بدونها إلى جانب أنه فرق بين هؤلاء الأعضاء وبين غيرهم من العاملين المدنيين بالدولة على غير أسس موضوعية، وتبنى تمييزًا تحكميًا منهيا عنه، بما يوجب الحكم بعدم دستوريته في هذا النطاق.

----------

